# 2016 model 40 HP Merc vs E-TEC



## dimecovers3 (Jun 15, 2016)

I've been wanting a jet for some time and it's hard to know what to get. On one hand bigger and faster is better but most of my best spots are full of huge rocks, shallow and remote and I don't plan on running them fast given the hazards and won't be running long ways....20 miles round trip at the most. I want just enough power to get two guys and gear up on plane without issues and nothing more. I have mixed feelings about a stick steer ( never had one and worried it will be weird to me and no raised casting deck ) vs. a side console with less view . I do not think I would like a forward stand up console that I know is very popular as it seems to me screws up the area of the front deck and my balance is not so good so I'd feel very tentative running standing up plus I want a large area in the middle of the boat for an oval bait tank that will serve as a third seat.

Factory boats closest to what I would like are Seark 1660 River Extreme Jet with side console https://seaarkboats.com/boat_models/view/68


or something like a Rhino, River Road Jets, Xtreme or this Seaark ) if it only had a tunnel hull) https://seaarkboats.com/boat_models/view/23 or something like this https://www.alumacraft.com/About-Alumacraft.php?content=boat_models minus the stupid little livewell that won't work for shad or big cats ( I should say this boat will get striper, musky, cats, smallie river work and even some lake Largemouth workouts when the rivers are too cold and muddy,

I don't want a boat that is rated for more than a 40 HP and figure 15-16 long by 48 -54 wide is where I want to be.

I'm also very interested in having a poly bottom either glued or screwed on and figure I need at least .125 hull to hold screws.

Therefore, I'm afraid I'm bordering on a 60 HP rig ( and don't want the extra expense ) and I'm worried getting out and pushing will not be uncommon so trying to stay relatively light.
*
Given all that does anyone have real world info on the most recent models of E-TEC with the factory installed pump vs. the 40 Merc and if the 60/40 E-TEC has a better chance of getting me up quick and on step vs. the Merc? Also do they both run the size impeller and does the E-TEC now use a stainless steel one?*

I hate to ask it but while it's out there is there anything magical that changes if I went with the same two motors in the 60 at the pump ( please don't say the 60's are built by Swiss watchmakers and the 40's are built at the local community college in China :mrgreen: 


I'm sorta perplexed why jet rigs all seem to be a 1448 and 25 Merc or a flat bottom Show me State thin gauge which I would destroy in a day or some huge monster motor on a 18 foot big rig. A nice 15- 16 foot "crappie" jon with bass seats that a 60/40 will work well here and is a rare offering and all I would expect a lot of guys running NC and VA river would want or need.

Oh and it will need to be camo as it will be my duck boat also and a shallow draft is very important.


----------



## JL8Jeff (Jun 18, 2016)

If I had my preference, I would go with a SeaArk 1660 MVJT and put a small center console up front with a 60/40 jet. I've had center console boats for over 20 years and I like standing up to be able to see the water surface better on the river. Here's my Lowe 1652 jet tunnel with and without the windshield and grabrail. I like the grabrail to hold onto while running.

-


----------



## oomph (Jun 27, 2016)

I have an 16 FT Xpress stick steer which fits lots of what you are describing. It's my first jet boat, and for what I do, I am happy with it for now. Personally, I prefer not having a console on this size boat. A console adds weight and takes up valuable space. I rarely fish alone, so space is important. I also like the visibility that I get from sitting up front, and the ability to work my trolling motor from the same spot.

It's the perfect two man boat. Three is a crowd, and when you start to factor in gear with the 3rd person the 40HP has to work much harder.

My boat does not have a tunnel, nor does it have UHMW bottom. 

If you're trying to keep things light. A spray on HD plastic maybe a good alternative to UHMW.

Check out

https://www.facebook.com/PremiumProtectiveCoatingsLLC/

I don't personally know of anyone with this on their boat, I just happen to stumble upon it on another forum. It looks like an interesting alternative to keep your hull slick. Maybe some other members have more experience with such a process.


If you want a custom built crappie jon style boat with UHMW, then talk to Jim Starkey at James River Jets.


----------



## archery68 (Jun 28, 2016)

I have always been a Johnson/evinrude guy but have not had a boat in awhile and late last fall got a new flat bottom with a jet. I went with the Mercury due to price alone. The 60/40 Mercury was a little over 6 new and the etec was almost 9 grand both with tiller. Very pleased with the Mercury. Runs great and easy on gas. It's on an 18/52 blazer. Gets on plane fine with heavy loads. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## overboard (Jun 28, 2016)

If you can't get everything you want in one package, start with the hull you want and MODIFY! 
Another one to check is "RockProofBoats.com", I'm sure they can build exactly what you want.


----------



## BigTerp (Jun 29, 2016)

I run a 1994 50/35 Johnson on my 1648MV. It's a light boat with a thin hull (probably .80 or less). Easy to put holes in, but lighter making the 50/35 plenty for me. I get high 20's with 2 guys and fishing gear. Can stay on plane down to around 15mph or so. High 20's is PLENTY for me when running skinny water, but there are times I wish I had more power when not running through the nasties. If the boat your referencing is more stout then mine, then I'd suggest a bigger motor.

As far as stick steer goes, I love mine. Any boat I get in the future, especially a river running jet, will be stick steer. It's pretty intuitive once you get the feel for it. IMO it's easier using a stick steer for quickly changing directions when running through skinny water. I could see myself either not getting a traditional steering wheel turned fast enough or loosing my handle on it when making quick sharp turns.


----------



## redrum (Jul 3, 2016)

Stick steering is GREAT! Once you get used to it. It is weird at first. You don't have anywhere to mount gauges and your friends won't be able to immediately be able to drive it. 

If you plan on running plastic it will help you when you have to drag it.

Better get a 4 stroke if you plan on going 20 miles. You're going to burn a lot of fuel in a jet.

Bait tanks make it much harder on plaining when you need to JUMP up on pad. Heck my tank weighs 40lbs empty.

In a welded .100 1648 with 50/35. You can expect 24-28 with two guys, a tank and a light load... 

I will say there are times you NEED power in the river.


----------



## archery68 (Jul 4, 2016)

I'm a tiller guy myself. One hand operation!!!! Love the quick turning and the space it saves in my boat. Tiller is what I learned on so that is why that's all I will ever own. Nothing wrong with the steering wheel or stick, just not for me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dimecovers3 (Jul 4, 2016)

I just found out the 40 ETec is for a 27" transom and the 40 Merc is for a 20 I guess that about does it. Merc it will be. Is there any reason to look at this 35 vs. the 40 Merc? https://www.tohatsu.com/outboards/35jet_spec.html


----------



## redrum (Jul 5, 2016)

archery68 said:


> I'm a tiller guy myself. One hand operation!!!! Love the quick turning and the space it saves in my boat. Tiller is what I learned on so that is why that's all I will ever own. Nothing wrong with the steering wheel or stick, just not for me.



I really like tiller steering. I think it just matters where you run. In the river around here there are rocks everywhere and you just can't sit at the back of a boat and see them. Heck you can barely sit at all. Most people tend to run stand up center consoles. It is a blast though to sit at the back with a overpowered propped jon and hammer down on a tiller.


----------



## archery68 (Jul 5, 2016)

I love sitting in the rear steering the sled!!!! Love a tiller and I feel I spot things in the river fairly well. We have big rocks as well but maybe not as many as you. The seat in the rear in my boat is elevated. They actually fit me at the boat place for seat height so I can see over passengers or see down river better. Have to do some quick turning so tiller for me. I do love my Mercury 60/40 jet. GREAT!!!! on gas and has plenty of power. Gets my 1852 up and on plane. Is good enough with a full load of people. I have hit 34 one time now downstream by myself and not much in boat. With family two kids under 11 and not much stuff I have hit 31 so I am pleased. When fishing on the lake I would like sim more speed. On the river it's fine. I run sometimes in river where we have motor restrictions of 40 and below so that is why I have what I have. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## archery68 (Jul 5, 2016)

Here is some pics of my raised driver seat.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redrum (Jul 6, 2016)

archery68 said:


> I love sitting in the rear steering the sled!!!! Love a tiller and I feel I spot things in the river fairly well. We have big rocks as well but maybe not as many as you. The seat in the rear in my boat is elevated. They actually fit me at the boat place for seat height so I can see over passengers or see down river better. Have to do some quick turning so tiller for me. I do love my Mercury 60/40 jet. GREAT!!!! on gas and has plenty of power. Gets my 1852 up and on plane. Is good enough with a full load of people. I have hit 34 one time now downstream by myself and not much in boat. With family two kids under 11 and not much stuff I have hit 31 so I am pleased. When fishing on the lake I would like sim more speed. On the river it's fine. I run sometimes in river where we have motor restrictions of 40 and below so that is why I have what I have.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



That is very impressive speed for that boat. I'd like to have one of those on my 1648. I've heard that Mercury under rates their engines.


----------



## archery68 (Jul 6, 2016)

redrum said:


> archery68 said:
> 
> 
> > I love sitting in the rear steering the sled!!!! Love a tiller and I feel I spot things in the river fairly well. We have big rocks as well but maybe not as many as you. The seat in the rear in my boat is elevated. They actually fit me at the boat place for seat height so I can see over passengers or see down river better. Have to do some quick turning so tiller for me. I do love my Mercury 60/40 jet. GREAT!!!! on gas and has plenty of power. Gets my 1852 up and on plane. Is good enough with a full load of people. I have hit 34 one time now downstream by myself and not much in boat. With family two kids under 11 and not much stuff I have hit 31 so I am pleased. When fishing on the lake I would like sim more speed. On the river it's fine. I run sometimes in river where we have motor restrictions of 40 and below so that is why I have what I have.
> ...


well that's not the normal speeds, have hit 34 once and nothing much in the boat. It's an .80 gage boat as well. Pleased with the Mercury, especially how quiet it is and easy on gas. I will admit that when I'm on the lake I would like some more speed but on the shallow river it's more than enough. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rockhitter (Sep 24, 2016)

Stick steer is awesome. I like to get a clear view of what I am about to hit. Bought a 17x54 blazer stick steer from Joe Troutt. 60/40 merc. 4 stroke. Great set up and great folks to deal with. Would not change a thing. Large front deck. plenty of open room. Get the perforated floor. Thanks.


----------

